# Is There Something in the Air for MacWorld?



## ScottW (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said, I believe last year, that Apple was to stand on 4 legs. One was the Mac (entire lineup), Two was the iPod (entire lineup), Three was the iPhone, and the 4th was yet to be announced.

Perhaps, Apple is introducing the iBlimp? While the last thing we need is something wireless, a PowerBook Duo replacement would be nice, it still makes you wonder, what does Steve have up his sleeve?


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 12, 2008)

One (Possible) Answer: AppleTV intergraded with Sling Player and iPhone (watching the Sling Player feed over the Air wirelessly).


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2008)

Thunderclap Newman on stage ?
In line with this ? http://www.ecompanystuff.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16136&category_id=271


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2008)

Just surfing, I found that:
http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=4148

*Songfacts*
Thunderclap Newman were a UK Rock group formed by Jazz pianist Andy "Thunderclap" Newman, singer/drummer John "Speedy" Keen and 16-year-old guitarist Jimmy McCulloch. Pete Townshend discovered them.
Townshend engineered, arranged and played bass on this song. The Who never had a #1 hit - this was the only song he worked on that went to the top of the charts.
[...]
This was used in the 1969 film The Magic Christian.
It was also featured in the 2000 movie Almost Famous and the comedy movie Kingpin. 
[...] 
*This song was used in a commercial television advertisement campaign for DirecTV.* 

ok ?


----------



## ScottW (Jan 13, 2008)

Rumors are of MacBook Air?


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds almost true.... And it shows up in Adium's usage before the Banners went up. http://www.macrumors.com/c.php?u=http://www.adiumx.com/sparkle/?forceShow%5B%5D=model&t=1200279301


----------



## andyhargreaves (Jan 14, 2008)

icemanjc said:


> Sounds almost true.... And it shows up in Adium's usage before the Banners went up. http://www.macrumors.com/c.php?u=http://www.adiumx.com/sparkle/?forceShow%5B%5D=model&t=1200279301



Also on this page, is a hit for AppleTV....?


----------



## Qion (Jan 14, 2008)

_"MacBook Error"_


----------



## ScottW (Jan 14, 2008)

Ha, hadn't thought about that, but it does sound like Error.


----------



## bbloke (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmm, what about an ultra-portable laptop that has a docking station it could wirelessly communicate with for when moving about the house?  Then again, maybe we're thinking too Mac-like, maybe this will be a completely different device (I cringe a little at the thought of a tablet, though).


----------



## bbloke (Jan 14, 2008)

Ah, on another site, someone has pointed out www.macbookair.com redirects in a rather interesting way (look at the URL it redirects to, rather than the page itself)...


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 14, 2008)

MacRumors claims to own macbookair.com.


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 6, 2008)

Scott,

Can you UN-sticky this post and start a new one for MacWorld '09?


----------



## mastergremlin (May 26, 2009)

I needsome help guys. Does anybody know where I can contact Apple for a new laptop idea? Would really appreciate if someone helped me.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 26, 2009)

Apple does not "take outside ideas" from anyone for products.  You can write them all you want at http://www.apple.com/feedback or http://www.apple.com/contact, but be aware that they _will_ fall on deaf ears.

http://www.apple.com/legal/policies/ideas.html


----------



## mastergremlin (May 30, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the tip. Guess I have to try another way then.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 30, 2009)

Heh... pretty much the only way you're going to get Apple to listen to your idea is to get employed by them, and even then, you'll have to be pretty far up the corporate ladder for anyone to take your idea seriously.

I know we've all got really super-cool ideas that we think Apple should implement, but as far as Apple sees it, they're doing just fine themselves and have an excellent track record.  They don't need the help and suggestions -- not to mention the legal problems that could arise if'n they did implement someone's idea.

If you really want to get the idea out there, the best thing to do would be to discuss it here, have some lovely banter over your idea, then wait and see if Apple ever stumbles across the same idea.  I'm tellin' ya, Apple will not listen to your idea.  I hope that doesn't come across as mean -- it's just the way things are.  Apple does not take outside ideas, period -- no exceptions -- not even if it's the greatest idea in the world.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 28, 2009)

"Holly old forum post Batman!"


----------

